# Programmas / Software >  Rooteri MAC Filtrs?!

## defender

Dzirdēts par MAC filtru  kuru uzstaad ieks roter....Dzirdejis ja MAC filtra ievad atiecīgas MAC adreses tad pat varot  rooterim paroli nelikt, jo  tas  MAC filtrs tikai ļaus darboties tiem klientiem kuri ir atļauti :kā sapratu kuras MAC adreses ir  ievadītas filtra taam tika būšot lauts  piekonektetie pie   rotera un protams  intrnets,bet  ka paproveju kautka  neštim...vai kaa parast  kautkas ne taa  tiek darīts....Vispar  rodas jautajums kam domāts MAC filtrs?

Atvainojos par lieko tēmu...

----------


## defender

Palasot informaciju -sanaak ka tas  mac  filtrs galīgi garām.....
Tad jau labak DHCP uzstād  tik cik  pats  izmanto piemeram 5 IP patstavīgas.....un miers
vainu atstā pārējas  adreses ar nenormāli lēnu ātrumu piemēram 0,03kbs  :: ! Patestēju .. lapu ar taadu atrumu  nemaz neatver,muļajās un beigaas  izmet pazinojum ka nespej adresi atvert :: ,bet internets ir----Speciali ruuteri atstaju vaļaa - kaiminu audzināšanas nolūkos :: ....
Jāā klientu  sarakstaa  čooms bijis pieslēdzies...Cik dzirdeju no otrā kaimiņa..."kuram izīrēju no sevis internetu" tas tur ardījies ka  ar tādu internetu vispār var ko izdarīt!Bijis iekš pie otra kaimin skatīties kāds ātrums-šie rāda- ka spiez ta ir  ::  tas aitaspups nesaprašanā :: ...

----------


## ansius

ne tikai adreses jāsavada, bet arī pats filtrs ir jāieslēdz...

----------


## defender

> ne tikai adreses jāsavada, bet arī pats filtrs ir jāieslēdz...


 Manam Tenda W316r tur  laikai arī ar visam dienam...

----------


## ansius

nezinu, kaut kas tev tur līki sakonfigurēts, jo mac filtram nevajadzētu ietekmēt ātrumu jūtamā veidā. MAC jau darbojas zemajos (2.) osi līmenī, kur tas pasākums ir vairāk dzelzisks kā softisks... 

Par doršību - paroli gan jāliek tik un tā, un vismaz wpa2-personal un pietiekami garu, ar mac filtru nav līdzēts - absolūti nav problēmu paklausīties kas apkaŗt ar ko ruā pa wifi un kādās mac adresēs, tas info netiek šifrēts, attiecīgi - izlikties par tevi nav problēma.

Otrs - tev jau tas rūteris tāds nīkulīgs ar, līdz ar to - pie kaŗtīga neta (ko būtu verts spert) ar nav jēgas slēgt. Piem., LTC optikai liela daļa rūteru ir pa švaku jau pēc noklusējuma, jo labi ja 80Mbps var izstumt cauri. Vecais man vispaŗ tik 20-30MBps spēja, tagad tas ir tā, priekš lan party tiek paķerts  ::

----------


## defender

> nezinu, kaut kas tev tur līki sakonfigurēts, jo mac filtram nevajadzētu ietekmēt ātrumu jūtamā veidā. MAC jau darbojas zemajos (2.) osi līmenī, kur tas pasākums ir vairāk dzelzisks kā softisks... 
> 
> Par doršību - paroli gan jāliek tik un tā, un vismaz wpa2-personal un pietiekami garu, ar mac filtru nav līdzēts - absolūti nav problēmu paklausīties kas apkaŗt ar ko ruā pa wifi un kādās mac adresēs, tas info netiek šifrēts, attiecīgi - izlikties par tevi nav problēma.
> 
> Otrs - tev jau tas rūteris tāds nīkulīgs ar, līdz ar to - pie kaŗtīga neta (ko būtu verts spert) ar nav jēgas slēgt. Piem., LTC optikai liela daļa rūteru ir pa švaku jau pēc noklusējuma, jo labi ja 80Mbps var izstumt cauri. Vecais man vispaŗ tik 20-30MBps spēja, tagad tas ir tā, priekš lan party tiek paķerts


 Nu jau izproveju kaa teici jaiesledz ,tiklidz pieķeksēju to enable izgaismojas pulkstenis ar dienam "pareizak ierobežojums" jaa itka mans kompis ar manu bezvad MAC piekonetejies be intrnets nav...taspats ar telefonu..ka atķekseju -jaa  internets ir....Kuta  te optika -vinu te tikai tagat velk un arī neizdevigi 28eiro pa internetu maksat lai iet ieskrienas -tad labak  sēdu uz 4G

----------


## ansius

pag, mac filts parasti nav pa dienām, pa dienām/laikiem ir throtling, jebšu klienta piekļuves ātruma regulēšana pēc mac adreses, kā nodrošina to, ka dabon tādu internetu par kādu maksā. Un attiečigi ja iekš spēed ir 0, itkā iet un neiet  ::  un tas nav mac filtrs aizsardzībai, tas ir citā sadaļā

----------


## next

> paproveju kautka  neštim...vai kaa parast  kautkas ne taa  tiek darīts....Vispar  rodas jautajums kam domāts MAC filtrs?


 Tagad izlasi savus jucekliigos tekstus un padomaa ko citi cilveeki no tiem var saprast.
Peec tam pameegjini noformuleet ko esi no taa mac filtra gaidiijis un kaa vinjsh tavas ceriibas pieviilis.

PS. A vispaar te moderatoram buutu savs vaards jaasaka.

----------


## Dzinis

> Vispar  rodas jautajums kam domāts MAC filtrs?
> Atvainojos par lieko tēmu...


 Vispār jau tēmai nav ne vainas-pats savlaik ko tādu experimentēju mājās....
Strādāja : Router(WL-520GC)+ WiFi(bez paroles)->planšetes MAC + Tel.MAC +laptop USB wifi puļķa MAC.-kas tika ierakstīti router konfigurācijā.
Kas un kur jāieķeksē - pa fikso nepateikšu.
Tika eksperimentēts: draugi un paziņas(loģiski citi MAC cipari) nevarēja pieslēgties...

----------


## defender

> pag, mac filts parasti nav pa dienām, pa dienām/laikiem ir throtling, jebšu klienta piekļuves ātruma regulēšana pēc mac adreses, kā nodrošina to, ka dabon tādu internetu par kādu maksā. Un attiečigi ja iekš spēed ir 0, itkā iet un neiet  un tas nav mac filtrs aizsardzībai, tas ir citā sadaļā


 Labi-lūk skrins ko tiko uztaisīju iekš sava rootr atverot MAC filtrs   http://lejup.lv/f/54456ae44142cbgcdcih1413835492.jpg   Tur skryna redzms "enable "lodzinā ieliekot ķeksi ...redzamaa MAC adrese tiek noraidīta...piekonekteties ļauj ,bet interneta nav!

----------


## defender

> Strādāja : Router(WL-520GC)+ WiFi(bez paroles)->planšetes MAC + Tel.MAC +laptop USB wifi puļķa MAC.-kas tika ierakstīti router konfigurācijā.
> Tika eksperimentēts: draugi un paziņas(loģiski citi MAC cipari) nevarēja pieslēgties...


 Pag man kautkā sanāk otrādi-kuras ievadītas tās ja aktivizē tiek blķētas.....Lai ierobežotu draugus- tam pasakumam ir klient filtrs....Tulīņ radīsies jautajums  "kā tad zinas nevēlamas MAC adreses -vienkarši DHCP klient liste  viņas būs redzamas :: ... 
Ja sev manuāli piesien automatiski iedalīto adresi -parasti vinas  neizstum....kaut aparatūra izslēgta -ruteri fikseeta ka aizņemta .Ja roteris aktīvs- cits tavu IP automātiski nevar pievākt

----------


## defender

> Tagad izlasi savus jucekliigos tekstus un padomaa ko citi cilveeki no tiem var saprast.
> Peec tam pameegjini noformuleet ko esi no taa mac filtra gaidiijis un kaa vinjsh tavas ceriibas pieviilis.
> 
> PS. A vispaar te moderatoram buutu savs vaards jaasaka.


 Kas gribēs tas sapratīs....

----------


## Dzinis

Njaa-to router vairs neizmantoju+man tā ENg val. ir so-so...
Viss tika veidots "setingos-> методом научного тыка  :: 
+ ja Tu neesi visam tam maziņš "Admins'-Tev to nevajag...

----------


## Helmars

> Pag man kautkā sanāk otrādi-kuras ievadītas tās ja aktivizē tiek blķētas.....


 Tajā bildē ir skaidri rakstīts - "Filter Mode: Forbid only". Tas nozīmē, ka norādītās MAC adreses tiks aizliegtas. To var izmantot, lai kādu uzbāzīgu lietotāju aizdzītu no publiska pieejas punkta. Ja negribi, lai sveši var tikt klāt, jāizvēlas pretējā opcija - atļaut tikai noteiktām adresēm pieeju. Tāpat arī jālieto WPA2 un stingras paroles.

----------


## defender

> Tajā bildē ir skaidri rakstīts - "Filter Mode: Forbid only". Tas nozīmē, ka norādītās MAC adreses tiks aizliegtas. To var izmantot, lai kādu uzbāzīgu lietotāju aizdzītu no publiska pieejas punkta. Ja negribi, lai sveši var tikt klāt, jāizvēlas pretējā opcija - atļaut tikai noteiktām adresēm pieeju. Tāpat arī jālieto WPA2 un stingras paroles.


 NU ja, sāku domāt ja man  tik dota iespēja 10 adreses bloķēt tad maz jēgas,bet ja 10 kā atļāutās tā jau cita runa.... nu par to  paroli vis   skaidrs"ko tad dēļ 2 kaiminiem stingro parol liks"-Man tāda ka kacināšanas mānija ::  ....lai kaimin sapriecājas un tai pat brīdī dabū aplauzienu..Ta takš intresantāk(ka šie speciali sapērk aparatūru lai pārtvert kvaletatīvak manu WI FI-tā vieta lai maksāt pa savu IT" :: !Man sanak  ielikt divas MAC adreses uz bloķesanu un parejiem lai ir -un tad pavero vai neuzrodas atkal kada uzbazīga....to atkal čenks ieks filtr....Noder abi vareanti

----------


## defender

> Njaa-to router vairs neizmantoju+man tā ENg val. ir so-so...
> Viss tika veidots "setingos-> методом научного тыка 
> + ja Tu neesi visam tam maziņš "Admins'-Tev to nevajag...


 Nju ka to ņem,man stabā ir uzlikta apraides kaste....itka atvērta veida-nav jau žēl ka  atpūtniek atbrauc un piesledzas ...-tikai  tie  maitas,liekēži kaimin jaatsijā :: !

----------


## lauraiss

Makadreses filtrs tiešām domāts lai pieļautu vai nepieļautu konkrētu iekārtu pieslēgšanos tīklam, tikai kā risinājums viņš ir novecojis un gana draņķīgs, jo ir ļoti viegli uzlauzt (pilns internets ar softu skanēšanai). Mac adrešu filtru pārsvarā lieto gadījumos, kad vecāka standarta iekārta (b) neuztur rūterim pieejamos paroles kodējumus. Ja tīkls būs nokonfigurēts kā "Bridged", t.i. rūteris veidos vienotu iekšējo tīklu kur klienti savā starpā var mainīties ar info - klaviatūras bruņienieki nospers visu ko var nospert. Ja tomēr izvēlies macadreses filtru,  noņem SSID broadcast - t.i. kad tīkls vairs nav redzams apraidē. Iekārtas, kuras šim tīklam būs pieslēgušās, varēs turpināt to lietot, bet jaunas šo tīklu neredzēs sarakstā. Piedevām, ja atnāk ciemiņš ar savu iekārtu, ej un izroc viņa makadresi, tad liec konfigā - čakars.

----------

